# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  مجموعة متنوعة من افضل الكتب لتعلم اللغة الروسية

## mohamed73

مجموعة متنوعة من افضل الكتب لتعلم اللغة الروسية         * Russian Grammar in Exercises and Comments. Part 1. Morphology* * Russian Grammar in Exercises and Comments. Part 2. Syntax* * Intermediate Russian a Grammar and Workbook* * Modern Russian Grammar A Practical Guide* * Russian Grammar in Literary Contexts* * A Comprehensive Russian Grammar*  * The Oxford Russian Grammar and Verbs* * Russian Grammar* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## max_11

دمت بخير و دام تميزك و ابداعك 
تقبل ردي المتواضع وتحياتي

----------

